# Power beyond hydraulic hookup question.....



## fusc (Sep 28, 2021)

I have a m246 bush hog loader on a Kabota L3000dt and am adding a grapple. I've done as much research as I can do and even called bush hog and chatted online with the company who made my add on hydraulic control valve. I'm not doing anything that hasn't been done before so I'm coming here to see if the information I've gotten so far is correct.

Currently the PB port on the valve has a factory "plug" in it with a hose running back to the reservoir. The way I understand it, it's not really a plug, but more of an oriface reduction allowing excess fluid to return back. 

Two part question....when I use the PB port to supply fluid to my new valve, do I leave that plug where it is and get fluid through it or remove it because it's not enough fluid?

Second question....the new open center valve I'm using for my grapple has a port marked "n" which is apparently used to continue the daisy chain of valves, but there won't be another valve past this one. Do I leave it blocked off like it comes or route it back like the PB port was on the first valve? And related to the first question, do I move the bush hog "plug" to this N port and route it back to the reservoir?

Thanks for your time
Tom


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

You will need the proper power beyond sleeve for your existing control valve.
Then you may need to replumb your existing valve return to the existing valves return to tank line.
From your existing valve with the proper power beyond sleeve you will plumb that to the pressure in 
port of your new valve. From your new valve the return line will need to be routed to the tank (reservoir).
The attached pdf may help you;


----------



## fusc (Sep 28, 2021)

[
I intentionally left off what I found as to not influence andwers, but taking your advice, it coincides with what Bush Hog told me, but they say their plug should stay in place and plumb from there. So it sounds like it's the right one. The rest of your routing also matches what I found online. But what about that N port on the new valve??? Do I plumb that back to where the old pb port went to or cap it?

Thanks, Tom

="LouNY, post: 370704, member: 41326"]
You will need the proper power beyond sleeve for your existing control valve.
Then you may need to replumb your existing valve return to the existing valves return to tank line.
From your existing valve with the proper power beyond sleeve you will plumb that to the pressure in
port of your new valve. From your new valve the return line will need to be routed to the tank (reservoir).
The attached pdf may help you;
[/QUOTE]


----------



## fusc (Sep 28, 2021)

fusc said:


> [
> I intentionally left off what I found as to not influence andwers, but taking your advice, it coincides with what Bush Hog told me, but they say their plug should stay in place and plumb from there. So it sounds like it's the right one. The rest of your routing also matches what I found online. But what about that N port on the new valve??? Do I plumb that back to where the old pb port went to or cap it?
> 
> Thanks, Tom
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Here's a diagram I found online, but it shows the N port going to another valve. I can't find any diagram as to what to do when there is no next valve.


----------



## fuddy1952 (Mar 6, 2021)

On my open center valve I left the N port plugged.

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------

